

Ask HN: Should I take the plunge and learn how to program with Bloc.io? - Katelyn

A bit more info... I&#x27;m a self-taught self-made mobile PM with UX chops, a bit of design tricks up my sleeve and strength in business&#x2F;strategy.  Over the years, I&#x27;ve felt paralyzed, inferior and, dare I say it, &#x27;stupid&#x27; because I can&#x27;t program and wouldn&#x27;t know where to start.<p>One of the most compelling reasons I want to do this 12-week bootcamp is I think it might be a good return on investment. Putting on my resume then I have experience in web development, and the ability to build projects and prototypes that express my ideas...would be amazing.<p>I also strongly believe programming teaches you how to think.<p>On the other hand, a lot of people are discouraging me from this program (bloc.io&#x27;s 12 week bootcamp). It is definitely expensive--over my budget, it&#x27;s a lot of work (which I&quot;m willing to do), and the skeptics wonder what this course will even bring me as far as value. Will I even learn to be a web developer?  My goal isn&#x27;t to be the best developer, it&#x27;s simply to learn how to program--whether it be slow&#x2F;fast, good bad.  I may never even use the skills I learn professionally, but is the journey and knowledge I gain not worth it?
======
lemonberry
If you're a self-starter take advantage of all the free resources available
and throw down for some quality books. If it's over your budget and you may
never use the skills professionally it's difficult to see how it could be a
"good return on your investment".

Programming does not teach you how to think. It's a great way to practice
problem solving and critical thinking in a specific domain that has some carry
over to "real life". If you are interested in how to think check out a website
like Lesswrong.com and read a lot of books, be humble, listen and hang out
with intelligent people that have different views than you do.

Good luck.

